# Print Photographs



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

Looking for a cheap place near Dubai Mall to print pictures in different sizes. Find the mall prices to be quite high, as I used to get them done in Walmart.

thanks


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Your best bet is to walk up and down the streets of Satwa or Bur Dubai and look for any shop with a Kodak sign out front. These outfits will be cheaper than most places in New Dubai. Another possibility is a photography store in the Lulu Centre in Al Barsha, behind the Mall of Emirates. 

But the quality will be mixed. If you're looking to print simple point-and-shoot photographs, these outfits should be ok. If you want more professional calibre printing, the best place in Dubai is Prolab, whose store is in Al Quoz not far from the Mall of Emirates. I'm an amateur photographer so the quality of my prints is quite important to me and the difference between Prolab and a random photography shop is impressive and well worth the extra cost (which is usually only an extra 5-10 AED).


----------



## masalih (Sep 16, 2011)

Quality color documents printing can be done for as low as Dhs. 1.25/- per A4 you can contact them on : 04-2545580


----------

